# FreeBSD port for sandy bridge



## Chaitra (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi All,

  Is there a port of FreeBSD available for sandy bridge? 

Thanks,
Chaitra


----------



## xibo (Mar 5, 2011)

The sandy bridge architecture is an amd64 variant produced by intel. I.e. it's amd64. As such FreeBSD will run on (or "has been ported to") that architecture. However, you won't be able to get hardware accelerated graphics with the integrated GPU until KMS was fully implemented, which is probably not going to be sooner than the release of FreeBSD-9.


----------

